# Sway bar?



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

You could take a look at my thread. The Diesel rear axle appears to be a different part number, but I'm not sure it's significantly different. If you compare the pictures I posted to your axle, you might be able to tell if it will work.

Alternatively, you could ask Whiteline directly, but last time I sent them an email I never got a response.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/107193-installed-whiteline-bhr93-rear-sway-bar-review.html


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

Justinus said:


> You could take a look at my thread. The Diesel rear axle appears to be a different part number, but I'm not sure it's significantly different. If you compare the pictures I posted to your axle, you might be able to tell if it will work.
> 
> Alternatively, you could ask Whiteline directly, but last time I sent them an email I never got a response.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/107193-installed-whiteline-bhr93-rear-sway-bar-review.html


 My suspension looks like the one below.


spacedout said:


> View attachment 135521


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Cruze Diesel, already has a Watts Link.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> Cruze Diesel, already has a Watts Link.


 Well from what I know a Watts Link is more of a tool to keep the suspension centered under the body than a stability tool. Thats why I am trying to find out how I can install a sway bar.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

dinoreal said:


> My suspension looks like the one below.


Looks like it's the same design for the spring locators. You might just check the bottom of the spring pad where the spring locator is to make sure your spring locators are the same size (Mine measure about 1-5/16").


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

Justinus said:


> Looks like it's the same design for the spring locators. You might just check the bottom of the spring pad where the spring locator is to make sure your spring locators are the same size (Mine measure about 1-5/16").


I'll check that when I get home from work today. If its that size I'll order it tomorrow(PAY DAY!!)

Does any one else have any suggestions for suspension upgrades? I do autocross at least once a month and the first time I took this car out, the body roll killed me. I know there is only so much that can be done. And I'm not looking to spend a lot of money on this, at least right now.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sway bars, front and rear, need to be matched. 

Mismatched bars are can lead to very unpredictable and unsafe oversteer/understeer handling characteristics. 

I've been through all of this two decades ago in the very early days of the Internet as a member of the National Association of Impala SS Owners. 

Furthermore, the stabilitrak is calibrated for certain g forces as well as the adhesive characteristics of the Oem tires. Even though the car may physically be able to do more things with upgrades, the stabilitrak doesn't know that, and so will still kick in - that is too soon. 

Having driven my diesel a few times around Watkins Glen - and then seeing oil burner do the same with his - you can get a lot of performance out of the diesel just through improved driving technique. 

Maybe your time and money would generate better long term benefits with some of the training that oil burner has taken.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Does any one else have any suggestions for suspension upgrades? I do autocross at least once a month and the first time I took this car out, the body roll killed me. I know there is only so much that can be done.


 Ok - when I had my Cruze ECO, I installed the Ultra Racing Strut tower bars (front and rear) and the lower front and rear chassis braces. Almost got to install the rear frame brace, but sold my Cruze before that got installed. Definitely improved the handling without hurting the ride. Your suspension works better when the chassis is not flexing.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

One other thing you can do that should improve handling a little is to replace the front plastic sway bar down links with some after market metal ones.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Sway bars, front and rear, need to be matched.
> 
> Mismatched bars are can lead to very unpredictable and unsafe oversteer/understeer handling characteristics.
> 
> ...


Completely off subject but you should drag that Impala out and meet us at the ISSCA Nationals in Bowling Green this year.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Robby said:


> Completely off subject but you should drag that Impala out and meet us at the ISSCA Nationals in Bowling Green this year.
> 
> Rob


I wanted to take it to Watkins Glen this year - but in the end took my brother's CTS sport. 

Maybe next year for the Glen.


----------

